# Visibility at Portofino?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody been by there? I'm hoping to go tomorrow afternoon with some new divers. Any reports from nearshore or offshore stuff this week?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, could you see anything?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I read on the free divers page, they couldn't even find it yesterday due to poor vis.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I never made it there. A couple of the divers were planning to rent gear and decided it wasn't worth the risk if there was poor visibility.


----------

